# A123 20Ah cells w/ free shipping



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

So which is it, a 20Ah pouch cell as pictured or a 2.2Ah 26650 cylindrical cell as suggested by the part number. I wouldn't hold my breath if they can't get the model number right.

Very fishy!


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

peggus said:


> So which is it, a 20Ah pouch cell as pictured or a 2.2Ah 26650 cylindrical cell as suggested by the part number. I wouldn't hold my breath if they can't get the model number right.
> 
> Very fishy!


I find it amazing that these junior members who only post once or twice find all these wonderful deals.

Then there is this buried in the discriptions

[h3]Supplier Details[/h3] 
Shenzhen Mild-Trans Industrial Co., Ltd.
China (Mainland) (Guangdong) 

Maybe they are buying made in Korea batteries and selling them at a loss.

Then there is a picture of a nice office building with another impressive business name.

Believe that? Well come on over here, I have this bridge in Arazona I'd like to talk to you about.

Never know though, some China stuff is darn good. (I sure hope Headway is)


JIm


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats the most shambolic add Ive ever seen
its describing the 26650 cell, showing pictures of the 20AH cell
giving size weight and price of the 20Ah


----------



## LiFe (May 24, 2010)

jankovig said:


> Just came across this, so I thought I would share...I hope it's legitimate.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-g...-Class-Lithium-Ion-Cell-A123-wholesalers.html


Of course it's legitimate! It's Alibaba, where east meets west.

Look at his big commercial building, and the lifted cell picture w/cut off tabs posted on ES by a ham handed goober (and copied three times for emphasis).

He love you long time!!!

Send visa # with expiry date, and your shipping address. Then wait for surprise


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

LiFe said:


> Send visa # with expiry date, and your shipping address. Then wait for surprise


Don't forget the 3 digit number on the back too, that's the one I forgot the first time I sent the cash to the Nigerian bank to release my Great Uncle's, counsins, girlfriends, grandpas, daughters lottery money that I didn't even know about.

Not sure where that money is though, it's been quite a while.


----------

